# Petition to encourage off-roading in national parks



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2011)

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/25313

I commend this petition to the house.


----------



## Santino (Dec 8, 2011)

Urban's own Jeremy Clarkson strikes again.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, nice one.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2011)

It has a signatory. From Urban, I hope, although there are certainly a lot of loons out there.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2011)

Good luck with that one.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2011)

Perhaps I need to hire some Bell Pottinger trolls to champion the idea in the corridors of power and on pistonheads.com. No expense, and no effort, is too much if it will annoy Kabbes.


----------



## Santino (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll tell you what really annoys him for £1000.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 8, 2011)

What really annoys me is people giving Santino £1000.


----------



## Santino (Dec 8, 2011)

Now _I'm _annoyed because you've given the game away.


----------



## Santino (Dec 8, 2011)

Also, I have already eaten my sandwiches.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 8, 2011)

It has not gone unnoticed by this correspondent that there is very little chance indeed of our petitioner's middle name being Wayne.


----------

